# Dragon Birth Announcement!!



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Some of you may remember Montague the Dragon, who took up residence on our roof last year. He is pleased to announce the arrival of his new little ones, Puck and Thisbe!!

Here is Montague last year, in his bachelor days...










And here he is with his new brood, all snug in their nest...










...Maybe next year, I'll get around to building Mama. I think I'll call her Ophelia...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

A better look at the babies...









Puck in progress...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, those are the cutest little dragons! Congrats, Montague


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

And then, when they're all built, make them breathe fire? Lol!
Just kidding, great job though!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The babies are so cute!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks, guys!

QDance-Lol! The daddy does breathe fire... or at least fog lit with an orange flood light, anyway, but the effect is fairly decent.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Who's a cutey widdle dragon-wagon? You are! Yes you are!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome! those guys are ridiculously cute!
Like in a very Good Way!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So when they get old enough can I have one?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Beautiful work. I'll take the one Bone Dancer doesn't take...lol. Maybe he'll eat my kids!!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awww... so cute.  great job !


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, you SO captured those faces, I am very impressed. They are so expressive, and I just adore them!!! Well done!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh my gosh, those are cute as hell!!! I LOVE em! Great, great work!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I love these guys!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awe! i love them! their expressions are so priceless!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thats so cute!!!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Those are indeed very cute. My third kid is due in January so I especially like anything with a Mom and babies in it these days.

Not for my haunt but for personal pleasure, I have thought about making a Game of Thrones-style dragon egg lately, and seeing other people's work is motivating.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those look like something right out of the 
Shrek movie! Awesome!


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

Excellent baby dragons!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love those babies....too cute!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a great family ....................


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Love those little buggers!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nixie, those baby dragons and mother are beautiful! I admire your artistic ability. Really nice work.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

those baby dragons are very inspiring, i'm getting some ideas now....lol


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Love the new additions to the next...great work!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Great expressions! But where is the Mrs.>??


----------

